
More Evidence That Cars Will Never Be Sexy Again - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/09/learning-to-live-without-cars/502373/?single_page=true
======
cocktailpeanuts
OP needs to get out of the echo chamber and do some research.

The two cities used as example--SF and NY--are the two of very few major
cities in the world where owning a car is not considered that sexy.

In most cities (other than SF or NY) of the world, people think of owning an
expensive car as a status symbol. Sure, self driving cars may introduce some
changes, but that's never going to make owning an expensive car "unsexy".
Instead, the car brands will evolve and adapt.

These idiots who talk about how self driving cars will make owning a car
obsolete are only thinking of cars as something that gets them from A to B.
The car companies who think of themselves that way will probably die off, and
the ones who survive will be the ones who think of themselves as a "third
space".

